California advances bill that would 'lead the world' on gig worker rights - somebehemoth
======
sarcasmatwork
How about a link?
[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/aug/29/californi...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/aug/29/california-
lawmakers-consider-bill-that-would-lead-the-world-on-gig-worker-rights)

